# underactive thyroid



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi
My hubby has a job starting on the 1st November-still waiting for contract thats another story. 
I just have a few quick questions and would appreciate it if someone could answer. 
I have an underactive thyroid-will it be a problem with the medical check? How hard is it to get thyroxine? Will it mean medical insurance costs more?
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

They test for HIV-HBV-TB.

However, when it comes to making the declaration for the (obligatory) health insurance there might be a problem.

I declared a surgical steel plate in my leg (dating back to a bike accident in 1983) and they refused insurance until I'd gotten a certificate from a consultant.

F*** that....I did another proposal and didn't declare it


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

danielle77 said:


> Hi
> My hubby has a job starting on the 1st November-still waiting for contract thats another story.
> I just have a few quick questions and would appreciate it if someone could answer.
> I have an underactive thyroid-will it be a problem with the medical check? How hard is it to get thyroxine? Will it mean medical insurance costs more?
> ...



I have the same problem, did you get an answer for this??


----------



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

smith303 said:


> I have the same problem, did you get an answer for this??


It was checked out with the insurance company and they said its fine-he is now over there, I'm visiting at Christmas but still in England until the end of the school year-so don't know exactly how the insurtance etc will work.


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

danielle77 said:


> It was checked out with the insurance company and they said its fine-he is now over there, I'm visiting at Christmas but still in England until the end of the school year-so don't know exactly how the insurtance etc will work.



Thanks for replying. 

If its ok, can you let me know how you get on please. Its the thing that worrying me the most about moving out there. 

Thank you


----------



## danielle77 (Aug 23, 2010)

Even though we are going to vivist I won't be living there until Spetember next year-so will still be getting it in the UK-so it might be a long time before I get back to you-you could be living there yourself before then.


----------



## smith303 (Nov 22, 2010)

danielle77 said:


> Even though we are going to vivist I won't be living there until Spetember next year-so will still be getting it in the UK-so it might be a long time before I get back to you-you could be living there yourself before then.


oh yes we would be out there by then. no worries tho, thank you anyway, you have been helpful


----------

